# What's with the name of the "Margot" bag?



## bagnut1

I notice that it seems only to be called that on non-F websites (e.g., Bloomies, Saks, NM).  On F.com it's just "Gancini Top Handle," which is sort of like calling it "Top Handle with Ferragamo Buckle."  Not really descriptive or romantic.  But somehow it got named the "Margot," by someone, somewhere (presumably not in Florence).  

Does anyone have any intel/ideas?


----------



## jaskg144

Interesting question    it's really puzzling because most Ferragamo bags do have names; if this wasn't the case, then I'd guess it was like how Prada don't give many of their bags "official" names and just descriptions.

I checked my SAs WhatsApp catalogue from the outlet and they have them listed at the Margot there. Maybe it's just something to do with how it's listed on the F website. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





This is what the F live chat said  :


----------



## bagnut1

LOL, that's a hilarious response from your SA but THANK YOU for the legwork!

A Ferragamo mystery......


----------

